# Craftssman mortise/tenon device?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay Boys, here's the situation. A cousin dropped by my remote lake cabin this morning and said "Here. This is for you. I got it from my grandfathers aunts cousin's brother in law and I have no use for it.
It is a Craftsman Industrial mortix and tenon fixture mod. 25467. There is a small numeral 9 just in front of the model number.
I know basically HOW it should work. I think I'll try to find a manual. Have any of you gents come across this device and if so what is/was your reaction. Is it worth my time fooling with it? Should I go straight to SEARS for a manual?
Thank you fellas.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

Is this the one ?, see below 

Trend Mortise and Tenon Jig

00988355000

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00988355000P
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_1...non&gobutton.x=25&gobutton.y=11&gobutton=find
http://www.benchmark.20m.com/reviews/TrendMortiseJig/TrendMT_JigReview.html
===========


Birch said:


> Okay Boys, here's the situation. A cousin dropped by my remote lake cabin this morning and said "Here. This is for you. I got it from my grandfathers aunts cousin's brother in law and I have no use for it.
> It is a Craftsman Industrial mortix and tenon fixture mod. 25467. There is a small numeral 9 just in front of the model number.
> I know basically HOW it should work. I think I'll try to find a manual. Have any of you gents come across this device and if so what is/was your reaction. Is it worth my time fooling with it? Should I go straight to SEARS for a manual?
> Thank you fellas.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Well Bob, it DOES look something like what I have. Colors are different. I have sent a note to SEAR'S regarding a manual. If I don't come up with one I'll probably just dump it.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay fellas, here's the story. Tried finding owner manual. No luck-does not show up in SEARS data base using the only number I can find on it. Directly contacted SEARS and they told me where to look for useable number. No on anyting I have. I have also concluded that parts may be missing. Since I don't need to have something to "fool around with" it is headed for the land fill.
I can always "fool around" with my fly fishing stuff, my skeet shooting stuff, my boating stuff, my dog training stuff.........


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Before you toss it why not post a photo? That may be the key to getting your answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Birch

Do you want my address, it would save me from pulling it out of your trash can..  I will take it in a heart beat.. 

Do you have a Pay-Pal setup 

============


Birch said:


> Okay fellas, here's the story. Tried finding owner manual. No luck-does not show up in SEARS data base using the only number I can find on it. Directly contacted SEARS and they told me where to look for useable number. No on anyting I have. I have also concluded that parts may be missing. Since I don't need to have something to "fool around with" it is headed for the land fill.
> I can always "fool around" with my fly fishing stuff, my skeet shooting stuff, my boating stuff, my dog training stuff.........


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I was joshing about the land fell fellas, but I do not have time to track down paperwork on the thing. I see there is a modern one (that looks a lot like this one) for sale at SEARS-the one in Bob3's photo. My wife says put it on Ebay but I'd rather get it too somebody in this group.
Tell ya what. My life's dream is a square, clear 1/4 base for my 890 PC. Perhaps if somebody who has an ability to create one of those were to offer to do that, and toss in a little for freight, I could ship it out. Or. I really WOULDN'T toss it out if there is somebody in the group who needs it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Birch

What size do you want the base ?,and what size of guides do you want to use with it 1 3/16" or 1 1/2" ?, just say and it's done 

====


Birch said:


> I was joshing about the land fell fellas, but I do not have time to track down paperwork on the thing. I see there is a modern one (that looks a lot like this one) for sale at SEARS-the one in Bob3's photo. My wife says put it on Ebay but I'd rather get it too somebody in this group.
> Tell ya what. My life's dream is a square, clear 1/4 base for my 890 PC. Perhaps if somebody who has an ability to create one of those were to offer to do that, and toss in a little for freight, I could ship it out. Or. I really WOULDN'T toss it out if there is somebody in the group who needs it.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay Bob, let me get back to you. The guides I have are standard P-C's and I will double check the size I'd like for the #890. Later.


----------



## oodworkertom55 (May 8, 2009)

I have also acquired this jig but without a user guide - was one ever located?
tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

The link below may you help use the M & T jig from sears..I did post the user/manual guide in the same post if I recall ..

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html

===========



oodworkertom55 said:


> I have also acquired this jig but without a user guide - was one ever located?
> tom


----------



## brownfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

the manual will show how it works and will have a view of all the components
the fixture was made by Vermont-American but discontinued by Sears about ten years ago, the tooling for all the parts has been scrapped, but may be able to find some parts if you need them, the factory where they were made is now closed.


----------

